# ViP722 and External Drive



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are the ViP722 units exhibiting the same symptoms with the external hard drives as the ViP622 units?


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Are the ViP722 units exhibiting the same symptoms with the external hard drives as the ViP622 units?


I have a 622 with an external drive and I have never had any problems with it.

So, what symptoms are you referring to?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

RickDee said:


> I have a 622 with an external drive and I have never had any problems with it.
> 
> So, what symptoms are you referring to?


My wife has a 622 with an external drive and it operates flawlessly.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Running 722 with Ext drive and no problems.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

RickDee said:


> I have a 622 with an external drive and I have never had any problems with it.
> 
> So, what symptoms are you referring to?


Sometimes it doesn't work.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Sometimes it doesn't work.


"Same symptoms" = "Sometimes it doesn't work."

That'll get you some good technical discussion.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> "Same symptoms" = "Sometimes it doesn't work."
> 
> That'll get you some good technical discussion.


This isn't recent news. There has been much discussion in this group about the 622's and the problems with the EHD. I haven't seen much about the 722's with this problem. I know the 622 and 722 differ somewhat in the chipset. If the 722's aren't having issues with the EHD, that might make the difference.


----------



## eric53110 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was having problems with my 622 and they gave me a 722 yesterday. I had the external hard drive with my old receiver. But now it doesn't work with my the 722. 

Not sure what the problem is. I called and they had to reset, etc and still got the "no USB device attached" yada yada yada.

Has anyone else seen this or have some advice?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

eric53110 said:


> I was having problems with my 622 and they gave me a 722 yesterday. I had the external hard drive with my old receiver. But now it doesn't work with my the 722.
> 
> Not sure what the problem is. I called and they had to reset, etc and still got the "no USB device attached" yada yada yada.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this or have some advice?


Did you try both USB ports?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TulsaOK said:


> This isn't recent news. There has been much discussion in this group about the 622's and the problems with the EHD. I haven't seen much about the 722's with this problem. I know the 622 and 722 differ somewhat in the chipset. If the 722's aren't having issues with the EHD, that might make the difference.


Nothing changed regarding USB parts and firmware.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

RickDee said:


> I have a 622 with an external drive and I have never had any problems with it.
> 
> So, what symptoms are you referring to?


Ditto...

Two 622s. Using a 750GB WesternDigital MyBook Essentials on one and a 750GB Seagate FreeAgent Pro on the other. Flawless operation with each (knock wood)


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you access EHD content from TV2? Or do you have to restore the program first.


----------



## swlee (Mar 15, 2008)

bigcarr said:


> Can you access EHD content from TV2? Or do you have to restore the program first.


I'm running an EHD with my 722. Yes - I can play programs directly from the EHD onto TV2.


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

Great! thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way to "hide" the EHD from TV2? I did not realize TV2 could access it and don't want the kids getting on there. Luckily they are 6 and 9 and have no clue about the "USB" option but you know kids. They eventually figure it out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Disconnect it and use when kids sleeping. Also protect all adult materials include that channels.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

PSmith - Thanks for the reply. That's what I do now but you know how it can be with kids. Even though I have locks on the TV as well as locks on the DVR always paranoid something will slip thru and my kids will be scarred for life


----------



## eric53110 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's an update on my 722 problem. I went through troubleshooting for 2 days. They had me unplug the receiver twice. I got to finally show screen 850: You have connected an unsupported device to the USB port. She sent down something to my receiver to say that I had paid to use the USB port, still nothing.

So they are going to be sending me out another 722 to see if it was a defective box. I'll post more details later when I get my new receiver.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Sometimes it doesn't work.


Like the receiver doesn't wake the EHD up from "sleep mode"?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Disconnect it and use when kids sleeping. Also protect all adult materials include that channels.


Which reminds me; one thing I'd like to see fixed. When you have adult channels locked, in the main DVR a locked program will only show up as "locked event" so you don't even know what it is. (Good so the kids don't even see the title.)

However, locked programs on the EHD show the full title, even if they are locked. They won't play without entering the password, but the title does show.

I wish they'd update so locked programs on the EHD also do not show their titles.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DustoMan said:


> Like the receiver doesn't wake the EHD up from "sleep mode"?


Not being able to play back recordings; the recordings stop abruptly before it reaches the end. Not being able to transfer programs to the EHD. Must constantly power cycle the EHD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ZBoomer said:


> Which reminds me; one thing I'd like to see fixed. When you have adult channels locked, in the main DVR a locked program will only show up as "locked event" so you don't even know what it is. (Good so the kids don't even see the title.)
> 
> However, locked programs on the EHD show the full title, even if they are locked. They won't play without entering the password, but the title does show.
> 
> I wish they'd update so locked programs on the EHD also do not show their titles.


I would like to see the same interface as the internal drive. It's not as if the code doesn't exist. The interface on the EHD looks and functions like they had never heard of a DVR before.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> Which reminds me; one thing I'd like to see fixed. When you have adult channels locked, in the main DVR a locked program will only show up as "locked event" so you don't even know what it is. (Good so the kids don't even see the title.)
> 
> However, locked programs on the EHD show the full title, even if they are locked. They won't play without entering the password, but the title does show.
> 
> I wish they'd update so locked programs on the EHD also do not show their titles.


Know what you mean. Kids are always asking about the "locked" events. Lucky for me they are 6 and 9 and have got conditioned to push DVR button twice and have no clue about the USB tab. I'm sure its just a matter of time though before they "discover" it. I guess at that point I will have to delete "The Witches of Breastwick" before I get too many questions.


----------

